# I Don't Get It...



## RH

I was walking through the family room last night when my wife said, "Look at this show. Wouldn't you think there'd be lead paint in this place?" 

She was referring to a remodeling show on HGTV in which two guys were having a small 1920's house in LA undergo a significant kitchen remodel. Walls were removed down to the lathe, ceilings ripped out, new cabinets put in, new floors, doors and windows replaced, etc.. Not once during any of this significant remodel was there any mention of RRP, testing, or any signs that steps were being taken to deal with it.

Now I know these shows are meant for entertainment value but still, wouldn't you think at least _some_ reference to the possibility of lead would be made? The show had a date of 2012 so even allowing for a lag between production and airing I'd think this would have been after the RRP regs became active. And since the house was built in the 20's I find it hard to believe that it would be completely lead free.

I wonder if anyone from the EPA (or a state agency) ever decides to track down one of these television project properties and check out if the "rules" were followed?


----------



## chrisn

The tv show most likely paid off the EPA

as Cyndi Lauper said " money changes everything" :blink:


----------



## DeanV

If the project is free to the client, RRP does not apply.


----------



## RH

DeanV said:


> If the project is free to the client, RRP does not apply.


Yeah that could be it. I always thought the show likely paid the contractors and as such the contractors would still have to follow the rules. Now if they did it for free just for the exposure on national TV then that might be the loophole. There was continuous talk about budgets and how much the owners had to spend and where they wanted to put their money, but that could just be added in for realism.


----------



## Workaholic

Or it could be testing was done and it never made it into the show. If that is the case it should of been included to enhance public awareness.


----------



## RH

Workaholic said:


> Or it could be testing was done and it never made it into the show. If that is the case it should of been included to enhance public awareness.


I totally agree. By skipping over this it effectively "covers up" an important factor in remodeling these days. Plus it's a missed opportunity to make the public aware of RRP. Of course that may be exactly why they don't give it any attention - HGTV and it's sponsors don't want to shine the spotlight on anything that might have such a negative financial impact on a remodeling project like this can.


----------



## PressurePros

DIY handbook rule #1. Disregard lead paint, asbestos, bad electrical work and structural concerns. These things could cause you to pick up a phone and call a professional.


----------



## RH

That's the thing Ken. This wasn't a DIY job. The HOs had a remodeling outfit in to do the work - even had their business name and phone number on the back of their shirts. Still, there wasn't one mention made of RRP or a hint of any containment effort.

Like Sean and Dean mentioned, there may be a way these guys managed to avoid it or had already tested and determined they were good to go. But due to it's age and condition it just didn't come across as the type of property that would be free of lead.


----------



## aaron61

I would bet money they are just going about business as usual. Probably don't even know


----------



## mudbone

aaron61 said:


> I would bet money they are just going about business as usual. Probably don't even know


 Being lead astray!


----------



## RH

mudbone said:


> Being lead astray!


That's pretty good MB. :yes:


----------



## Gough

researchhound said:


> That's the thing Ken. This wasn't a DIY job. The HOs had a remodeling outfit in to do the work - even had their business name and phone number on the back of their shirts. Still, there wasn't one mention made of RRP or a hint of any containment effort.
> 
> Like Sean and Dean mentioned, there may be a way these guys managed to avoid it or had already tested and determined they were good to go. But due to it's age and condition it just didn't come across as the type of property that would be free of lead.


It would be interesting to find the company information and go to the EPA's list of certified companies.....


----------



## Epoxy Pro

They supplied free labor for a huge increase on material prices, like a grand per gallon of paint.


----------



## RH

Since CD dug this moldy corpse up…

I did see this show again as a rerun. I taped it and when the company's name was visible I hit pause and tried to read the information on the shirt. I was able to see the name of the company but not the phone number. I Googled them but nothing came up. Maybe they are out of business by now. Don't ask what it was - I can't remember now. But it was in the LA area so that did narrow it down.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I was watching some of those shows on HGtv's website this morning and came across this thread. I don't get it why they don't mention any thing about possible lead paint in any of these house shows. It does make you wonder if they even attempt to follow the lead laws or not. They should so potential buyers know more info than what they either hear from us or have heard.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

I'm only a year late to this thread lol.


----------



## daArch

I've been on many remodels where there has been no apparent consideration to RRP.


----------



## RH

cdpainting said:


> I was watching some of those shows on HGtv's website this morning and came across this thread. I don't get it why they don't mention any thing about possible lead paint in any of these house shows. It does make you wonder if they even attempt to follow the lead laws or not. They should so potential buyers know more info than what they either hear from us or have heard.


I agree Dave. 

Why not use those shows as a chance to educate rather than just "entertain"? I really believe they don't because they are afraid that if they truly are realistic they may scare people away from potentially remodeling - which in turn will hurt their sponsors.



Whoa - sorry. For a moment there I forgot that these are "reality" shows. Let's not be silly and think they will show how things really go. Going back to earth now.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

daArch said:


> I've been on many remodels where there has been no apparent consideration to RRP.


We do have a lead inspector actually 2 that are always around here. We did work for one house flipper out of Vegas who didn't want to follow the lead laws and got fined, The flipper in turn blamed Carly and I for him getting his huge fine. Problem was they were warned many times before we even painted our fist house for him.
We were ready for a court battle (to get our payment he was refusing to pay) which is how it was going but the inspector wrote a letter for us and gave the flipper a copy showing times and dates he was warned to get his crew licensed and certified. We got our check the next day.


----------



## Epoxy Pro

RH said:


> I agree Dave.
> 
> Why not use those shows as a chance to educate rather than just "entertain"? I really believe they don't because they are afraid that if they truly are realistic they may scare people away from potentially remodeling - which in turn will hurt their sponsors.
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa - sorry. For a moment there I forgot that these are "reality" shows. Let's not be silly and think they will show how things really go. Going back to earth now.


Maybe we can start our own reality show and really let the people know about the lead and how contractors are taking a huge risk by not following these laws.
We couldn't call it a reality show, maybe call it a real life reality show.


----------



## daArch

cdpainting said:


> Maybe we can start our own reality show and really let the people know about the lead and how contractors are taking a huge risk by not following these laws.
> We couldn't call it a reality show, maybe call it a real life reality show.


I think when you actually show REAL reality, it falls into the fantasy genre :yes:


----------



## Epoxy Pro

daArch said:


> I think when you actually show REAL reality, it falls into the fantasy genre :yes:


Good point.


----------

